# Alternatives to eir



## slane4 (1 Aug 2016)

My eir bundle has just been changed to eir Complete. It includes eir Fibre unlimited usage, eir Talk Anytime with unlimited local and national calls plus 30 minutes to call Irish mobiles and unlimited calls to eir mobiles. My own mobile service provider is 3.
The cost has increased to €65 per month and I have a few days left if I wish to cancel.
Any ideas as to better alternatives would be welcome.


----------



## demoivre (1 Aug 2016)

Go on to www.bonkers.ie, find the best package for your needs, contact eir and tell them to match it or they can hump off. That's what I did when eir sent me a letter saying they were increasing the price of my bundle by 5 euro per month to 58 euro. After one phone call to the loyalty department in eir my package is now 45 euro per month and they have given me a once off credit of 30 euro, which, in a nutshell, matches the best bundle I could find on bonkers.


----------



## slane4 (1 Aug 2016)

Thanks for the info. I wasn't aware of bonkers.ie. I'll do as you suggest.


----------

